# Same day co2 refill



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, I've been going to Norwood for a couple years now for co2 and usually they send it out to get refill which takes a couple days. Just wondering if there is a place that refills the same day at the reasonable price.


----------



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

Try camcarb. www.camcarb.com


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

2 minutes drive from Norwood is a place called "Dry Ice & Gases": 26 Dorchester Ave, Etobicoke. Just south of Queensway, west of Islington. Open Saturday also until noon.
A 10 lb cylinder is about $30, filled on the spot.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*dry ice place*

plus one for the placae down the street super fast friendly and open on sats till noon .just make sure your expiry dates are good cause they chk and are sticklers ,they also will recert a tank for the going rate out there 
cheers 
tom


----------

